# Don't Fear The Reaper - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

It had to be said.....


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Cool, thanks. First heard this song in about 75 or 76 in London, loved it.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for checking this out gentlemen..very appreciated!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Always been a fan of BOC. Buck Dharma had some fantastic columns in Guitar for the Practicing Musician back in the 80's. Very underrated guitarist in today's world, but not back then. At least in my case anyways. But I was only 16 or 17, so what did I know LOL.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> It had to be said.....
> 
> View attachment 206537


Sounds naked without it.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent tutorial as usual. Keep up the great work.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen for the posts & sharing your time to check this out!


----------

